# Biker vapees



## JackalR (19/5/15)

Sup guys. Getting straight to the point I enjoy vaping while driving, nothing better than making people believe your car's interior is on fire. 

I've been playing with the idea of getting a motorcmotorcycle (looking at either the bmw s1000r or the ktm rc8)

Now I've seen bikers before cruising slowly with their visors open or in some cases they have pisspot helmets and are able to smoke cigarettes while riding. 

I can imagine that it wouldn't be so easy to vape while ridin, yet alone dripping.

I saw a post regarding some over overoverseas dude who has made a vape jacket with a pipe arrangement to get the vapor to the mouth. 

What I don't understand is the way I thought it worked is the closer you are to the atomizer the better the flavour so surely with something that long you won't get anything at all. 

I may be wrong so don't quote me here. 

Basically are there any bikers that vape and do you guys vape while riding, have some sort of rig built or just stop and vape. 

Apologies if this post is all over the place


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/15)

Have you had a bike before?


----------



## Nooby (19/5/15)

Lol... I travel with a bike to work every day. It takes me about 15-25 mins to get to work / home. I usually just vape before I get on, and when I arrive. I don't feel the need for me for such short distances to vape during my journey. It would be awesome though, but, too much vapour out of the visor and I won't be able to see anything.


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/15)

Best thing about riding long distance is stopping off next to the road and lighting one up or vaping away while admiring the scenery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Calling all the bikers on the forum....

paging @BhavZ


----------



## zadiac (19/5/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Best thing about riding long distance is stopping off next to the road and lighting one up or vaping away while admiring the scenery.



Totally agree. I used to have a cruiser and it was so fun taking her out on a Sunday afternoon for a nice long ride and stopping here and there for a smoke (still smoked back then) and just take in the scenery and sometimes take some photos. It's the best part of cruising with a bike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/15)

there is a jacket you can buy.... but dont!!! cause its a whole bag of trouble.... hahahaha

so having any extension of the drip tip to the atty is a huge loss in flavour and vapor production but not a complete loss. 

problems arise in :

how do you get the extension to your mouth each time you want to vape ?
how do you fire your mod.... any mods that has an auto battery (old twisps) were too low power to effectively create enough vapor to get up the extension?
do you lift you visor each time you need to exhale?

ive played around with vaping and a helmet but in the lotus. was alot easier since i could always just drive with the visor open and leave my mod on the passenger seat next to me.


----------



## Riaz (19/5/15)

I also commute daily with my bike (30-40mins) and rather chain vape before riding and chain afterwards.

I dont think having one hand off the handle bars to vape is a good idea on a bike.

Long distance, i will go with what @RoSsIkId said- park on the side, have a lekker vape and carry on.

I can barely see infront of me when i vape and drive, my word, what will happen in a helmet LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (19/5/15)

I did @RoSsIkId I had a 2004 yamaha r6. Sold it to my uncle to pay for my PPL so I do get to ride it sometimes but want a 1000cc now


----------



## JackalR (19/5/15)

Thanks guys. Was just putting thoughts out there because I'm sure even you guys have seen bikers smoking while riding.


----------



## shabbar (19/5/15)

lol.... i would imagine it being hard to vape while doing over 250kmh +

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Redeemer (19/5/15)

Having 15 years on two wheels behind my name, I'd say its just downright dangerous to try and Vape while on the bike.
I ride a GSX1340 B-King K8, and with keeping a bike stable in town traffic, vaping wont be an option, just a distraction.
All just IMHO...

But funny enough, its a biker website (Think Bike) where @Riaz led me to try out vaping again, led me to this forum, and here I am, just over a month stinky free!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (19/5/15)

Redeemer said:


> Having 15 years on two wheels behind my name, I'd say its just downright dangerous to try and Vape while on the bike.
> I ride a GSX1340 B-King K8, and with keeping a bike stable in town traffic, vaping wont be an option, just a distraction.
> All just IMHO...
> 
> But funny enough, its a biker website (Think Bike) where @Riaz led me to try out vaping again, led me to this forum, and here I am, just over a month stinky free!


Congrats on the stinky free month bro


----------



## Lushen (19/5/15)

This thread freaked me out! Just this morning I remembered how I used to smoke while I rode in traffic and realised that I cannot vape while riding.

I commute everyday (25-35 mins one way) on a bike and don't have the need to vape while riding. I also would not take my hands off the handle bars to use a mod while riding.

On long rides, I do stop at a scenic place and vape away while enjoying the scenery.
I have once before stopped under a bridge, during peak traffic, to vape. But that was because it was pouring rain and I did not feel like riding on in the rain.

@JackalR I would not recommend vaping and riding. You will not be concentrating on the road if you are fiddling with a mod or mouth pieces. BTW, the S1000R is a beast. You will not even think about vaping whilst you are riding that thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Sup guys. Getting straight to the point I enjoy vaping while driving, nothing better than making people believe your car's interior is on fire.
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of getting a motorcmotorcycle (looking at either the bmw s1000r or the ktm rc8)
> 
> ...



Looking at your choice of ride its gonna be full face all the way so I would suggest doing what has been said up top:

1) short rides, like commuting, vape before and after the ride.
2) going longer distances pull over to a safe spot, saddle off, vape and enjoy the scenery

i personally ride with a group of vapers, so we stop off together, vape, chat, enjoy the scenery and then head off again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (19/5/15)

BhavZ said:


> Looking at your choice of ride its gonna be full face all the way so I would suggest doing what has been said up top:
> 
> 1) short rides, like commuting, vape before and after the ride.
> 2) going longer distances pull over to a safe spot, saddle off, vape and enjoy the scenery
> ...


Hopefully soon i can join with my new bike?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JackalR (19/5/15)

isi never implied at speed. Seeing as I live in Hartbeespoort I more than often get stuck at the dam wall waiting for the robots especially on weekends. 

Now as you guys no bikers mostly ride on the white line till the front. 

Now seeing as this particular robot takes its time I've seen many a biker light up while still stationary then when the robot turns they either kill and go or leave it in their mouths to get a few last puffs then flick while in-between changing gears


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/15)

Thing is i wouldnt want to vape while riding. For me rideing is a way of being free. Its me, bike and the open road. The wife rides with me but i sometimes forget she is on the back. So i wont even consider installing those blerrie pilot to pillion microphones.

And yet again its hard enough to take anything out of you jacket with gloves on. At 160 kph (cruising speed) you should take off gloves, unclip top clip, unzip jacket, take out mod to take a few toots. And do it all up again. Ride abit. Stop toot and be on your way again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (19/5/15)

JackalR said:


> isi never implied at speed. Seeing as I live in Hartbeespoort I more than often get stuck at the dam wall waiting for the robots especially on weekends.
> 
> Now as you guys no bikers mostly ride on the white line till the front.
> 
> Now seeing as this particular robot takes its time I've seen many a biker light up while still stationary then when the robot turns they either kill and go or leave it in their mouths to get a few last puffs then flick while in-between changing gears



next time im in hartees we must hook up? maybe ride the satellites


----------



## Lushen (19/5/15)

@RoSsIkId Hahahahaha, the fiancé rides with me as well.

You can have a pillion to pilot microphone, it is a great toy. The trick is to disconnect her microphone  Atleast then she can listen to music and hear you when you point out scenery and cars...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (19/5/15)

@shabbar my uncles got the bike. He moved to plett end last year 

Suffice to say it's been a while since I've been on a bike


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

Lol on my suzi busa at 300 gps speed it is realy hard to vape  plus you are so busy looking where the fuzz are hiding that you realy do not get a chance to take a toot ! 350plus club member .

Bikes and Reo's rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

Lucky my HRS not on the forum to read this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brendz (19/5/15)

Bmw s1000rr for the win! I just carry a backpack and put my vape in there, we usaully stop and have a smoke/vape break and then carry on, carrying the backpack is a bummer tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/5/15)

Brendz said:


> Bmw s1000rr for the win! I just carry a backpack and put my vape in there, we usaully stop and have a smoke/vape break and then carry on, carrying the backpack is a bummer tho


No place to put your vape in the bumbox?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Calvin (19/5/15)

I am the really long distance type of rider, JHB to Cape Town in a day just to see the beach then ride back the next day type of rider but in all the thousands of kilometers I have done I have never thought of riding and smoking or vaping, generally I am happy to stop vibrating for a little while and stretch my legs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

First, yes a scooter is not a bike, but i get to zip around during the day on the scooter and yes i vape and scoot. Mostly just when traffic slows or i wait for a robot to change to green. Then i happily puff away making da clouds and entertaining the people around me. Yes i have scootered down the road at 50 and taken a vape, should be pretty doable on a bike, wobbly scooter not so safe 
Oh yeah as for where i keep the mod, my pocket of course. Cargo pants ftw. That and the scooter has a drinks holder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/5/15)

ET said:


> First, yes a scooter is not a bike, but i get to zip around during the day on the scooter and yes i vape and scoot. Mostly just when traffic slows or i wait for a robot to change to green. Then i happily puff away making da clouds and entertaining the people around me. Yes i have scootered down the road at 50 and taken a vape, should be pretty doable on a bike, wobbly scooter not so safe
> Oh yeah as for where i keep the mod, my pocket of course. Cargo pants ftw. That and the scooter has a drinks holder



Nothing wrong with scooters!
and of course they are bikes!











Probably best to only use very simple devices for 2-wheeled vapin... Ego battery and Aerotank Mini or somesuch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (19/5/15)

On a scooter I can see it may work, but still a distraction? At least you can do throttle and brakes with one hand.
With a flip face or open helmet ofcourse.
On a normal bike with gears you may need both hands on the controls in a flash, and there flies your vape in the heat of the moment!


----------



## shabbar (19/5/15)

Calvin said:


> I am the really long distance type of rider, JHB to Cape Town in a day just to see the beach then ride back the next day type of rider but in all the thousands of kilometers I have done I have never thought of riding and smoking or vaping, generally I am happy to stop vibrating for a little while and stretch my legs.




i wouldnt waste tyres riding all the way to ct , i usually only get two weekends of track days on my bike


----------



## Redeemer (19/5/15)

And I fully agree, if it has two wheels and an engine, its a bike! Don't let anyone try convince you otherwise. 
The freedom of the road can be enjoyed by scooters, super bikes, heck, even Hardleys!


----------



## shabbar (19/5/15)

Redeemer said:


> And I fully agree, if it has two wheels and an engine, its a bike! Don't let anyone try convince you otherwise.
> The freedom of the road can be enjoyed by scooters, super bikes, heck, even Hardleys!



does this count also ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (19/5/15)

Wouldn't chance Joburg traffic on a 'Help My Trap'


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Calvin said:


> I am the really long distance type of rider, JHB to Cape Town in a day just to see the beach then ride back the next day type of rider but in all the thousands of kilometers I have done I have never thought of riding and smoking or vaping, generally I am happy to stop vibrating for a little while and stretch my legs.



Welcome to the forum @Calvin - some hectic riding you do there!
When you get a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

All the best


----------



## Brendz (19/5/15)

@ bhavz now that you mention it I never use that , Il check this sunday if the sig will fit in the gixxers bum


----------



## cfm78910 (19/5/15)

I have loads of fun on my R6 but I stop for vape breaks. Can't imagine trying to vape while riding my baby!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/5/15)

Ok, this isn't the same ball game. But its good enough to give you an idea. 

I drive a reasonably quick car (2003 Subaru WRX JDM). When I drive I almost never feel the need to vape. My concentration on the road, and whats going on around my car, makes me essentially forget about vaping (even on pretty long trips). 

I imagine with something that feels as raw as riding a bike, the whole concentration thing is amplified.

If you can vape while you ride. Chances are, you're not paying enough attention to the road*.

_*This statement excludes masters of the universe who do crazy s*** like send messages whilst on their bikes _


----------



## jtgrey (19/5/15)

If you can vape while you ride, chances are you're riding much to slow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/5/15)

Scooters and Harleys are not bikes

Edit. Cant put Harleys with scooters. Sorry scooters. Didnt need to insult scooters like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BhavZ (20/5/15)

Brendz said:


> @ bhavz now that you mention it I never use that , Il check this sunday if the sig will fit in the gixxers bum


Sweet

If you are riding anything from a K4 up it should fit. A buddy of mine fitted a 500ml coke and a toilet roll (rally time you know how it is) in his K5 bumbox no problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/5/15)

I think the idea of vaping while riding is just not smart at all. consider the amount of vapor you produce while vaping . now consider that vapor blowing straight into your eyes while doing 200km/hr down the freeway...
I vape either my goblin or silverplay while driving my bakkie and often as I exhale I decide to change lanes but then cant cos I cant see my mirror through the vapor to make sure its safe to change lanes. imagine the headlines in newspapers... e-cig user dies because he cant see the road through all the smoke he produces.... they wont even mention that you were a biker...

in any case. riding a bike for me a is a passion on its own. i agree with an earlier comment. there is nothing better than pulling off on the side of the road, admiring the view and having a vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (20/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> I think the idea of vaping while riding is just not smart at all. consider the amount of vapor you produce while vaping . now consider that vapor blowing straight into your eyes while doing 200km/hr down the freeway...
> I vape either my goblin or silverplay while driving my bakkie and often as I exhale I decide to change lanes but then cant cos I cant see my mirror through the vapor to make sure its safe to change lanes. imagine the headlines in newspapers... e-cig user dies because he cant see the road through all the smoke he produces.... they wont even mention that you were a biker...
> 
> in any case. riding a bike for me a is a passion on its own. i agree with an earlier comment. there is nothing better than pulling off on the side of the road, admiring the view and having a vape.



Don't worry, at 200 any vapor you exhale will be blown away far quicker than it can try go anywhere near your eyes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (20/5/15)

Does exhaled vape actually burn anyone's eyes?
I've had my eyes burn when ciggy smoke blew into them, but tried just now and vape does nothing at all.
In any case, wont chance it with a full face helmet, at any speed it would fill up the helmet if youre doing highway speeds plus vat (at which speed the visor would be closed to avoid the wind snapping your neck off)


----------



## NickT (20/5/15)

I was going to comment, but I've been reliably informed by this thread that I don't own an actual bike. I mustn't forget to contact my insurance company and tell them the news. 

Carry on...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (20/5/15)

You do realise that as long as bikes have been around, bikers diss each other's brand, all in lighthearted joking banter...?
Bikers can take a joke dude 
At least its not a bicycle, it goes beyond me why one should suffer and cycle, since the internal combustion engine is so efficient to propel you forward


----------



## cfm78910 (20/5/15)

Why don't we arrange a Cape Town members breakfast run? Any takers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (20/5/15)

Harley's? Sis man......


----------



## 360twin (20/5/15)

No!


----------



## William Rossouw (28/5/15)

This is Stupid, no its not a good idea to try and vape while on a bike. When on your bike all you do is ride !


----------



## Puff&Pass (28/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Sup guys. Getting straight to the point I enjoy vaping while driving, nothing better than making people believe your car's interior is on fire.
> 
> I've been playing with the idea of getting a motorcmotorcycle (looking at either the bmw s1000r or the ktm rc8)
> 
> ...


 I ride a K2 1000 but only use drippers, my advice on dripping on superbikes? Ensure your local hospital allows vaping before attempting to drip on it ...I just park and drip...


----------



## Brendz (31/5/15)

So my vape fits in the bumbox ( under pillion) in my k5 but it seems due to vibrations on the run this morn my drip tip came off and dissapeared


----------



## Frank Zef (31/5/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef (31/5/15)

if you are riding, make sure you have a safe place for your vape gear.
This happened to my Apollo inside my tailbag


----------



## Riaz (31/5/15)

My reo (mini or grand) fits perfectly in my leather jacket 

I would never store my mod anywhere on the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (31/5/15)

Frank Zef said:


> if you are riding, make sure you have a safe place for your vape gear.
> This happened to my Apollo inside my tailbag
> View attachment 28164
> View attachment 28165



Clearly it was fully prepared for lift off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT (31/5/15)

Riaz said:


> My reo (mini or grand) fits perfectly in my leather jacket
> 
> I would never store my mod anywhere on the bike.
> 
> ...



When I'm on my (non) bike, I always store it in my backpack. I'd much rather have a random firing accident with it in there, than in my jacket.


----------



## Redeemer (31/5/15)

My mods are also always in my backpack, inside a VK zip bag for protection. Extra bottles of juice are in one of the backpack compartments.


----------



## NickT (31/5/15)

^^^^^^^^ +1

Or they're in my (real) biker mates panniers.


----------

